# FDA finally admits chicken meat contains cancer-causing arsenic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA finally admits chicken meat contains cancer-causing arsenic (but keep eating it, yo!) by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) After years of sweeping the issue under the rug and hoping no one would notice, the FDA has now finally admitted that chicken meat sold in the USA contains arsenic, a cancer-causing toxic chemical that’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

